# Live rock price questions.



## benny503 (Oct 5, 2007)

Please let me know the live rock that is posting on this CL is good price? 

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/hsh/710357133.html

What do I need to know before I buy those live rock? How big are 16lbs of live rocks? Is this enought rock for my 26G tank? My 26G tank is having lava and tufa in it. I can still use tufa and lava as base rock right? Thanks.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

16 Lbs is not much at all. In the post, he explains that it is 1 large and 1 small rock. You are buying used rock of which you do not know the condition, or type, nor the quality of care under which it has been kept. I would recommend against such a purchase. If you are looking to save, you can use some base rock, but again, I would recommend against using lava or tufa rock. Seek out local Reef or Marine Clubs. You can often get well cared for Live Rock for a fraction of the retail cost. as an example, I was sold about 50lbs of premium fiji rock for $75 from a member of the club. I was given about 20 lbs of base rock at no charge from another member, I purchased about 20 lbs from the LFS at $8 per pound, then purchased about 50 lbs of Fiji LR and live base rock for $50 from yet another member of the local club.

You will want about 50lbs for your tank, more if it's poor quality or dense heavy rock.


----------



## benny503 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. I will not try to buy it then. I am going google for portland Reef or Marine Clubs, mean while if you know any website that associate with this club, please let me know.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You're very welcome, I'll let you know if I happen upon any clubs local to your area.


----------



## benny503 (Oct 5, 2007)

I found it... it calls Pacific Northwest Marine Aquarium Society here is the link to their website http://www.pnwmas.org/


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Well there you go. See what you have to do to join up. then, especially if they have a club forum, keep an eye out for members selling off their rock. members often recovering from MTS (multi-tank syndrome) will sell off their unneeded rock and equipment for a good price. It's also a great way to get corals. members will share, donate, trade, or sell coral frags (fragments) very inexpensively.


----------



## benny503 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes that's true.... I see members from local club offers other members free frags... they are really nice people. Right now I am not taking any frags I just want to get a new lighting then thinking about corals.


----------

